# Sjwa in 'olijk'



## YellowOnline

Door in dit forum rond te neuzen kwam een discussie met een lerares Nederlands uit mijn kindertijd terug. Ik was een knaap van een jaar of twaalf en heb op een bepaald moment - de hele context herinner ik me al lang niet meer - iets gezegd over de (Nederlandse) jeugdboekenserie "De olijke tweeling". Mijn uitspraak van de 'ij' werd verbeterd: ik sprak het uit als /ɛi/ ('ei'), de correctie was /ə/ (doffe e ofte sjwa). 

In alle woorden die ik kan bedenken eindigend op een lettergreep met -ij zal ik /ə/ gebruiken, maar op een of andere manier komt dit me zo bizar voor bij specifiek 'olijke', al besef ik dat het daar ook een /ə/ moet zijn. Ik vraag me af of nog mensen dat hebben en of dit iets met omgangstaal te maken kan hebben. Het regiolect dat ik toen het meest hoorde was (Zuid-)Brabants (denk aan Aalsters, Brussels, Leuvens).


----------



## bibibiben

Het tegenovergestelde is mij beter bekend: [ɛi] die als [ə] wordt uitgesproken. Bij mij werd het erin gepompt dat de uitspraak van 'dergelijk' luidde: [dɛrɣəlɛɪk]. Vooral niet: [dɛrɣələk]. De reden was dat 'dergelijk' is opgebouwd uit een verbogen vorm van 'de' en 'gelijk'. "En 'gelijk' spreek je toch ook niet uit als [ɣələk]?" Allemaal leuk en aardig, maar vandaag ontdekte ik dat de uitspraak [dɛrɣələk] niet langer als onjuist wordt aangemerkt! Erg verrassend. Mijn vroegere leraar Nederlands zal waarschijnlijk de stoom uit de oren komen als dit hem ter ore komt.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Het tegenovergestelde is mij beter bekend: [ɛi] die als [ə] wordt uitgesproken. Bij mij werd het erin gepompt dat de uitspraak van 'dergelijk' luidde: [dɛrɣəlɛɪk]. Vooral niet: [dɛrɣələk]. De reden was dat 'dergelijk' is opgebouwd uit een verbogen vorm van 'de' en 'gelijk'. "En 'gelijk' spreek je toch ook niet uit als [ɣələk]?" Allemaal leuk en aardig, maar vandaag ontdekte ik dat de uitspraak [dɛrɣələk] niet langer als onjuist wordt aangemerkt! Erg verrassend. Mijn vroegere leraar Nederlands zal waarschijnlijk de stoom uit de oren komen als dit hem ter ore komt.



Beide vormen klinken mij aanvaardbaar, maar misschien ook door beïnvloeding uit het dialect: zowel in het Vlaams als het Brabants (en bij mijn weten ook het Limburgs) wordt vaak wel degelijk(*) /ɣɛlək/ gebruikt (merk op dat de eerste e wel anders). 

(*) En hier merk ik in eerste instantie /ɛɪ/ te gebruiken


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Beide vormen klinken mij aanvaardbaar, maar misschien ook door beïnvloeding uit het dialect: zowel in het Vlaams als het Brabants (en bij mijn weten ook het Limburgs) wordt vaak wel degelijk(*) /ɣɛlək/ gebruikt (merk op dat de eerste e wel anders).
> 
> (*) En hier merk ik in eerste instantie /ɛɪ/ te gebruiken



'Degelijk' met een [ɛɪ]? Mijn vroegere leraar Nederlands zou opnieuw steigeren! Maar wellicht kom je ermee weg als je wat zuidelijker woont? Ik ben er nog steeds benieuwd naar wat andere Vlamingen van uitspraken als [o:lɛɪk] of [de:ɣəlɛɪk] vinden.


----------



## YellowOnline

Zie ook: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1148/dergelijk_uitspraak/


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ik ben er nog steeds benieuwd naar wat andere Vlamingen van uitspraken als [o:lɛɪk] of [de:ɣəlɛɪk] vinden.


Ik spreek ze allemaal met een schwa uit (ook "dergelijk").


----------



## Joannes

YellowOnline said:


> op een of andere manier komt dit me zo bizar voor bij specifiek 'olijke', al besef ik dat het daar ook een /ə/ moet zijn. Ik vraag me af of nog mensen dat hebben en of dit iets met omgangstaal te maken kan hebben. Het regiolect dat ik toen het meest hoorde was (Zuid-)Brabants (denk aan Aalsters, Brussels, Leuvens).


Ben geneigd te denken dat het te maken heeft met de ontleding. Met -_lijk _als suffix is _o _wel een heel korte, ongewone stam, waardoor je misschien geneigd bent _olijk _als één morfeem te interpreteren, waarin die klankreductie niet werkt (zoals _gelijk_). _Olijk_ gaat blijkbaar terug op _odelijk_ - dat zou je wellicht wel natuurlijk met sjwa zeggen.


----------



## bibibiben

Joannes said:


> Ben geneigd te denken dat het te maken heeft met de ontleding. Met -_lijk _als suffix is _o _wel een heel korte, ongewone stam, waardoor je misschien geneigd bent _olijk _als één morfeem te interpreteren, waarin die klankreductie niet werkt (zoals _gelijk_). _Olijk_ gaat blijkbaar terug op _odelijk_ - dat zou je wellicht wel natuurlijk met sjwa zeggen.



De befaamde uitspraakgids van Paardekoper – ook online te raadplegen – geeft 'olijk' gewoon zijn reguliere sjwa. Er is ook geen taalautoriteit die een andere uitspraak zal aanbevelen. Yellowonline wilde slechts wilde weten wie onder invloed van zijn of haar regiolect de neiging heeft om het suffix -lijk in bepaalde gevallen toch als [lɛɪk] uit te spreken in plaats van als [lək].


----------



## Joannes

bibibiben said:


> De befaamde uitspraakgids van Paardekoper – ook online te raadplegen – geeft 'olijk' gewoon zijn reguliere sjwa. Er is ook geen taalautoriteit die een andere uitspraak zal aanbevelen.


Ik beweer niets anders.



bibibiben said:


> Yellowonline wilde slechts wilde weten wie onder invloed van zijn of haar regiolect de neiging heeft om het suffix -lijk in bepaalde gevallen toch als [lɛɪk] uit te spreken in plaats van als [lək].


Ik zie twee vragen:
1. Zijn er nog mensen waarbij de sjwa-uitspraak bij _olijk _zo bizar overkomt als bij YellowOnline?
2. Kan dit iets met regionale omgangstaal te maken hebben?

Ik antwoord vooral op vraag 1: ik geloof dat de morfologische ontleding aan de basis kan liggen van het bizarre gevoel.


----------



## Uncle Max.

Zou het kunnen dat het meer gebruikt is in Nederland, daar ik olijk nog nooit uit de mond van een Vlaming heb horen komen, alleen olijk met een sjwa.

Hoogachtend


----------



## bibibiben

Uncle Max. said:


> Zou het kunnen dat het meer gebruikt is in Nederland, daar ik olijk nog nooit uit de mond van een Vlaming heb horen komen, alleen olijk met een sjwa.



Interessant, want Yellowonline vroeg zich juist af of de uitspraak [o:lɛɪk] in plaats van [o:lək] in bepaalde delen van Vlaanderen gebruikelijk is.

In Nederland heb ik de uitspraak [o:lɛɪk] nog nooit gehoord. Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat dit woord zeer zelden voorbij hoor komen. Zelf gebruik ik het ook vrijwel niet. Ik denk dat ik altijd eerder 'guitig' zal zeggen dan 'olijk'. 'Olijk' lijkt de kant van 'schelms' en 'snaaks' op te gaan: herkennen doe ik deze woorden wel, maar gebruiken niet. Wellicht is 'olijk' in Vlaanderen nog wel springlevend?


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Interessant, want Yellowonline vroeg zich juist af of de uitspraak [o:lɛɪk] in plaats van [o:lək] in bepaalde delen van Vlaanderen gebruikelijk is.
> 
> In Nederland heb ik de uitspraak [o:lɛɪk] nog nooit gehoord. Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat dit woord zeer zelden voorbij hoor komen. Zelf gebruik ik het ook vrijwel niet. Ik denk dat ik altijd eerder 'guitig' zal zeggen dan 'olijk'. 'Olijk' lijkt de kant van 'schelms' en 'snaaks' op te gaan: herkennen doe ik deze woorden wel, maar gebruiken niet. Wellicht is 'olijk' in Vlaanderen nog wel springlevend?



Het gaat over de uitspraak en niet zozeer over het woord. Het voorbeeld dat u aangaf met _degelijk_ (of _dergelijk_) is eigenlijk interessanter dan _olijk_, aangezien dat woord zowel in Nederland als Vlaanderen nagenoeg uitgestorven is.


----------

